# ألان و حصريا" كريم تاتش فينمينتى لتكبير الأرداف أحدى منتجات ندى مـــــــــاس .



## amy lee (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*






كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد 
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس


وبعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس 

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 


و كورسات ماس 

( كورس ماس وايت لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد اللون وازالة الكلف والنمش & كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته )

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد 

وقطرة ماس كلين للتطهير والتضييق

و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال
* 

الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى 

وبعد تشجيعكم لى و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى 


نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم

كريم لمســــــــه أنوثــــــــــــة مــــــــــــــاس 





Cream touch femininity mas



الأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع 





كريم تاتش فيمينتى ( لمسه أنوثة ) لتكبير الأرداف و المؤخرة

من مقتطفات الأعشاب و فول الصويا يجعل الصدر كامل و بشكل مرفوع 

وهو فخر لكل الأناث جميع النساء يرغبن فى وؤخرة مرفوعة و جميلة و هى فخر للنساء .

Cream touch femininity mas

هو منتج خاص صنع من نباتات طبيعيه 100% و عدد لا يحصد من تجارب اشخاص مقربون لسنوات عديده .

كما انه لا يحتوى على أى هرمون فأنه يمكن تحسين المؤخرة المسطحه و الأرداف النحيفه والحصول
الى مؤخرة كبيره و مغريه و أرداف ممتلئه مع الحفاظ على المرونه مع تأثيرات التنعيم .


الكريم حاصل على مطابق للموصفات القياسيه المصريه 



*_ المكونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات _*


* فول الصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــويا * 

وفوائـــــــــــــــــــــــــده هى :-
1- يزيد من حجم الجسم ويعمل على امتلاءه لانه ينشط الخلايا والانسجة 
2. محاربة أمراض القلب. حيث أنه يخفف معدل الكوليسترول المرتفع حوالي 9%. 
3 يحافظ الصويا على العظام خصوصاً عظام النساء بعد سن اليأس.
4. تستخدم منتجات الصويا كالحليب او الزيت في عمل أقنعه للبشرة حيث يعطي الرونق والرطوبه للبشرة. 
5. يعمل على تجديد الخلايا و الأنسجة .
و الكثير منها الفوائد و من المؤكد انكم على علم بها 



* فيتاميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن E *

منتجات فيتامين E 

تساعد على الحد من ظهور علامات تمدد الجلد
يمكن ان فيتامين ُ E تساعد في منع ظهور بقع العمر
انه يساعد في الحفاظ على توازن الجلد 
أنه يقلل من فقدان المياه بطريق البشرة من الجلد، ويعزز وظيفة الجلد الحاجز

يتم الحصول على مزيد من الاستفادة من التطبيق الموضعي للفيتامين E من خلال الكريمات أو المحاليل بدلا من أخذ فيتامين E شفويا. 

الجلد قادر على امتصاص فيتامين E الطبيعي على نحو فعال.

جنين القمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح

 له قيمــة غذائيه عاليه حيث يحتوي على 

نسبه عاليه من الفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين

ب1

ب2

ب5 

هـ 

ف أ 

حمض الينوليك

وكذلك يحتوي على نسبةعاليه من

البروتين 25,30 %

والأحماض النوويــة

إن زيت جنين القمح يحتوي على أحماض دهنية تمد الجسم بالطاقة والحيوية

فتفيد في تحسين وظائف الجسم. 

وليس له أعراض جانبية 

نبــــــــــــــــات النسنـــــــــج

بأنه يعمل على رفع معدل نشاط الجسم.
ويزيد من فعاليته تجاه الضغوط عليه، حيث يعمل على تقليل حدة تأثيرها على جسم الإنسان.
يرفع من معدل كفاءة الجسم من النواحي الكيماوية، و الفيزيائية والبيولوجية.
و يعمل على زيادة معدل طاقة الإنسان ويضفي على جسمه نشاطاً واضحاً مما يؤدى لزيادة الجسم بشكل فعال.

زيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت السودانى

يدخل في صناعة الماكياج و الكريمات التجميلية ، لأنه يساعد على إكساب البشرة صحتها و ليونتها و نعومتها ، و يمنع الشيخوخة و التجاعيد و التعفن بالجلد .
يساعد العبيد على إنماء العضلات و تغذيتها ، و الاعصاب التي تغذي العضلات .
يستعمل ليزيد في وزن و كثافة العضل .
يغذي الجسم عبر إعطائه البروتين اللازم .
يساعد على النشاط الذهني بواسطة البروتين الذي يحويه ، و الفوسفور و فيتامينات B1 , B2 .

خلطـــــــــــــــــــه مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس السريـــــــــــــــــــه السحريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

و التى يحق للشركة بأحتفاظ جزء من التركيب كسر المهنه 


*( طريقـــــــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــدام )*

تدليك بشكل دائرى بهدوء حول الصدر من 2 : 5 دقائق مرتين فى اليوم صباحا" و مسائا"

و ايضا" الطريقة مدونه بداخل العبوه 

للحصول على أرداف جميله و مؤخره مغريه 

أتبعى التعليمات 

يستخدم لفتره 3 شهور

و للحالات االعالية الضمور 6 أشهور 



الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاســة العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 


المنطقة الغربية 

(جدة - مكة - المدينة المنورة) 

المنطقة الشرقية 

(الدمام -والاحساء)

المنطقة الوسطى 

(الريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ض )

المنطقة الجنوبية

( ابو عريش وجيزان - وصامطة والطوال)

ليبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت 


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام المندوبات مني على الخاص او من زيارتك 

لموقع منتجات ندى ماس







وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى





طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 







او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 





ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد 



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب



[/COLOR]


COLOR="#FF0000"][/COLOR]*​


----------



## amy lee (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ألان و حصريا" كريم تاتش فينمينتى لتكبير الأرداف أحدى منتجات ندى مـــــــــاس .*

استغفر الله والحمد لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لآ إلـه إلاآنت سبحآنك آني كنت من آلظآلمين


----------



## amy lee (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: ألان و حصريا" كريم تاتش فينمينتى لتكبير الأرداف أحدى منتجات ندى مـــــــــاس .*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


----------

